# 350 Watt Netzteil für Gtx 770?



## Guffy (12. Januar 2014)

*350 Watt Netzteil für Gtx 770?*

Hallo,
ich habe nun mal wieder vor eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, und zwar diese: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0 Aktiv

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich noch ein besseres Netzteil benötige. Netzteil hat 350 Watt.

Mein System:
i7 2600
Gtx 560 ti
8Gb ram


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Nur wenn es ein echt sehr hochwertiges Netzteil ist, wird es reichen. So ein PC verbraucht in der Spitze vlt. 300-330W, aber die Watt müssten dann halt bei dem Netzteil sehr gut verteilt sein.

 Da bisher eine GTX 560 Ti lief, SCHEINT es zumindest kein schlechtes Modell zu sein. Aber die GTX 770 verbraucht maximal halt dann doch nochmal bis zu 50-60W mehr...  Hat das Netzteil denn zwei PCie-Stromstecker? Kennst Du das genaue Modell?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Januar 2014)

350W werden eher knapp. Aber mehr als das der pc ausgeht kann nicht wirklich passieren. Testen kannst du es ja einfach mal.
Des weiteren sind die 4gb Versionen der 770 etwas teuer. Für 30 Euro mehr bekämst du schon eine r9 290, die5 -10%stärker als eine GTX 780 ist. Oder du nimmst die 2gb Variante für 30 Euro weniger. Grade bei fullhd Reich das locker aus.


----------



## CM-Team (17. Januar 2014)

Min. 450W sollten bei GTX 770 und i7 2600 schon sein meine ich.

--
Sylvain


----------



## EngelEngelchen (17. Januar 2014)

Als erstes eine Frage: Wozu brauchst du die 4GB Variante dieser Grafikkarte? Das lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn du auf einer höheren Auflösung als Full HD spielst. Aber bei höheren Auflösungen sind die AMD Grafikkarten deutlich stärker und günstiger!

Also entweder du holst dir eine Nvidia GTX 770 mit 2GB, die Nvidia GTX 780 mit 3GB oder du holst dir die AMD R9 R280X mit 3GB!  
Beispiel: BF4 Benchmark mit 2560x1600


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Januar 2014)

Ich würde nicht die GTX 770 bzw 280X mit einer 780 vergleichen. Da springt man in ein ganz anderes Leistungssegment. Wenn einem Der VRAM so wichtig ist, lohnt sich halt eine 280X, aber nur deswegen eine 780 kaufen macht keinen Sinn. Da könnte man dann auch die 290 non x empfehlen


----------



## CaptProton (21. Januar 2014)

Das wird sehr, sehr, sehr knapp. Da die Grafikkarte alleine unter last 230 Watt verbraucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Januar 2014)

Könnte trotzdem reichen, wenn es ein sehr effizientes NT ist.
Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## CaptProton (21. Januar 2014)

Wird aber sehr knapp da wir nicht wissen wie viele HDD, Optische Laufwerke und sonst noch für Sachen die Strom fressen we eingebaut hat.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Wird aber sehr knapp da wir nicht wissen wie viele HDD, Optische Laufwerke und sonst noch für Sachen die Strom fressen we eingebaut hat.



es sagt ja auch niemand,, dass es garantiert klappt - nur dass es möglich wäre und er es halt mal ausprobieren sollte. Mehr als "PC geht aus" wird nicht passieren. Solide Markenmodelle mit 350W Nennwert können nämlich auch locker 400W liefern in Spitzen, die Hersteller sind da nur "ehrlicher" - ein "noname"-Hersteller würde so ein Modell mit 450W bewerben


----------

